# Puppy biting



## mecelizabeth (Oct 8, 2011)

My puppy is 4 months and 2 weeks old and still like to chew on everything, she has all kinds of toys but does not work, what toy really helps with the chewing and what treats are good for chewing?


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I have been having the same problem with Sophie. There are a lot of forums on here about puppy biting. I just got some bitter apple spray and sprayed it on the wood and my pant legs. When she is really hyper and in a biting craze, I give her an edible chew which usually settles her down. When she nips at my skin, I give a high pitched eep sound to stop her . I also rubbed a little peanut butter on my feet, so she licked me instead of bit. Give lots of praise for licking. I also found that an x-pen really works for biting on furniture. I keep her in there most of the time now. Good luck with your puppy!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The good news is it eventually goes away. Those puppy teeth are like little razors! I always had something for my fluffs to chew on. Any room or anywhere they went I would offer them a bully stick or Nyla bone to chew on. I am home all day so I could supervise the chew sticks if they got too small . My 3 are almost 1 and almost 2 years old and they still love to chew. I've also never had too much trouble with my other fluffs (at the. Bridge) teeth because they always chewed a lot also.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel is a major "chewer." The only thing that works w/him are Churpie Chews, but I don't live stateside so don't have access to some of the other stuff. I order the Churpie Chews on line & pick them up when I am in the US. They are all natural. Some people find them too hard---but Kitzel doesn't.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bully sticks--at all times (in addition to other permanent chewable toys like Kongs, Nylabones, etc.)!


----------

